

Euro Clones - missy
http://venturevillage.eu/copy-paste-and-pin-the-samwer-brothers-launch-pinspire

======
missy
I live in Berlin and I see non stop clones, I just would like to hear views
from users in the US , how they feel about such blatent cloning.

I find they hold back the scene for people with great new ideas in europe as
investors invest a lot more in these " safe bets " .

